# Rbp Not So Red?



## Rachelv99 (Sep 4, 2017)

So my RBP are loosing the red color...
Well two of them are. 
I had 4 of them, but recently they ate one of their school mates ... it was odd to me that they did that since they have been together for about 6-7 months now with no issues. It wasn't even the smallest one they took out.... 
now I have 3... two of the three are still schooling together and have lost the red belly. The other one is separated and has a red belly still. Nothing really has changed tank wise, or feeding. Not sure what is causing this behavior? Any ideas?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big of a tank and how big are the reds? What kind of diet are they on?

What are your water parameters (nitrate, nitrite, ammonia, temp etc)


----------



## Rachelv99 (Sep 4, 2017)

150 gallon, they are about 5 inches each. The smallest is about 4 1/2 inches. Nitrates just read 0 the other day, ph about 6.5/7. Temp is usually a steady 83
I feed shrimp, blood worms, crab. Sometimes other proteins, but typically these three.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Well sounds like the tank is healthy... I would say its likely 2 things: they are pairing off to breed or something like substrate / lighting is causing them to adapt and look lighter colored. Breeding isnt likely at that size so, focus on diet and water quality.

Leaving the shell on the shrimp can help, as well as a diet of good pellets (or stuff the shrimp with pellets)


----------

